# Game 55: Los Angeles Lakers (34-20) @ Los Angeles Clippers (32-21) [4/04]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum starting tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

Poor Gasol. Gets dunked on at the start of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe and Bynum off to good starts (except that missed Bynum dunk).

Awful foul by Blake on CP3. :whatever:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Can't believe Brown prefers a back court of Sessions/Blake over Sessions/Goudelock


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was listening on the radio today that Mike Brown doesn't think Goudelock can create for himself or others yet...but he's on crack if he thinks Steve Blake can. :wtf:

He also wants experience above anything else and he's already implied Goudelock won't play in the playoffs and that's why he has him sitting now.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

And Gasol just got dunked again by Blake.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Pau is playing like such a bitch on defense tonight.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Laker Freak said:


> Pau is playing like such a bitch on defense tonight.


Surprise surprise. The guy has one good game and all of a sudden people are acting like he's better than Bynum again. Availability heuristic going on like crazy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Poor Pau. That's just embarrassing.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe once again with a clutch basket. Thats 4 straight games with a clutch basket. If we had a bench we might be onto something. 

Bynum looked alittle fresher after a couple games off. I wouldn't mind Kobe sitting for a game. Bynum just abused the Clippers as Griffin tried his best to abuse Pau. 

Griffin's game is still so raw. 

and Sessions gave Cp3 fits


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sessions with Derek Fisher special at the end there on that layup.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big win. Kobe and Bynum were dominant. Pau didn't let what Blake did get to him. Still had big plays down the stretch. Sessions was great for us again. Really liking this kid. 2.5 game lead now. Clippers 8 of final 12 games are on the road.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Highlights for anyone who missed them: http://lakersmedia.com/highlights/streaming/5053.html


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@LakersReporter: Kobe came out of the training room in a walking boot; apparently his bruised shin is more sore than he let on...”


..



> “@LakersReporter: Walking boot Kobe's wearing is really more precautionary, to protect the shin. Not something that will keep him off the court.”


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not worried about Kobe ever.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Definitely one of the most satisfying wins of the season. Kobe dd his thing, Bynum is literally turning into a stud in front of our eyes and Sessions has given this team a dimension that we haven't had in like a decade. We may not be as talented as we were in years past, but this team is easily more fun to watch.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, and Blake Griffin is extremely overrated.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Luke said:


> We may not be as talented as we were in years past, but this team is easily more fun to watch.


Really? This is the hardest Laker team for me to watch in a long time. 

At times I cannot fathom what they are doing, sometimes they seem to give zero effort or just play like boneheads, and then they mix in flashes of true greatness.

I am also frequently left scratching my head at our coaching staff. I hope they are doing something that I just dont see right now, but ... I just dont see it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

OMG...Pau had what was left of his balls taken by Blake....Im sorry but those 2 dunks were entertaining as hell

FWIW I know Pau was in the restricted area but I dont think that means you can elbow the guy in the face


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Both plays could've easily been fouls on Blake, but no way the refs are calling it that way.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Really? This is the hardest Laker team for me to watch in a long time.
> 
> At times I cannot fathom what they are doing, sometimes they seem to give zero effort or just play like boneheads, and then they mix in flashes of true greatness.
> 
> I am also frequently left scratching my head at our coaching staff. I hope they are doing something that I just dont see right now, but ... I just dont see it.


I have to agree. I get pissed off watching a bunch of bench players out hustle our guys all night long. I've figured it's better to watch this team with a even-keel this year. Don't get all hyped when we get up 20, don't cuss the TV when the lead is gone after 6 straight turnovers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Really? This is the hardest Laker team for me to watch in a long time.
> 
> At times I cannot fathom what they are doing, sometimes they seem to give zero effort or just play like boneheads, and then they mix in flashes of true greatness.
> 
> I am also frequently left scratching my head at our coaching staff. I hope they are doing something that I just dont see right now, but ... I just dont see it.


Not that hard to figure out what the problem is. We have no bench so Kobe and Pau go through differing levels of fatigue and bad shots, soft play, lax effort occur while the other teams younger more energetic players pounce. 

Bledsoe came in the game and disrupted our rhythm really took Sessions out of the game for a few minutes. 

Bynum and Pau get alittle tired being steadily Iso'd with Cp3 and it starts to unravel.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This team's effort is absolutely better than the 2010 version.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm surprised the game wasn't more chippy even though it did get close with Gasol and Griffin. Still, it was a great win and reminded me of the Dallas game two weeks ago.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Griffin's shove in Pau's back in 3rd Q has been upgraded to a flagrant 1 foul. Gasol, when informed: "Can they take the dunk back too?"
> https://twitter.com/#!/mcten/status/188439671934693376


...


----------

